# Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juni 2012)

*Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz


----------



## butter_milch (28. Juni 2012)

*Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Hab mir vor ner halben Stunde überlegt ob ich eine UN dazu schreibe ^^

Ich finde die Idee interessant und freue mich auf Tests. Hoffentlich wird es nicht nur ein weiterer Exot.


----------



## KonterSchock (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

gute sache , wann kommt dieser kühler auf dem markt?


----------



## Allwisser (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

habe mir jetzt nicht das ganze video angeguckt aber die sache hat doch einen haken.

wie will man effizient die wäre vom die (statische fläche) auf die rotierende fläche übertragen?

es muss ja einen unterbrochenen zwischenraum geben, der bewegung ermöglicht, und damit geht ein signifikanter wärmeleitfaktor flöten...


----------



## macskull (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Schaut ja recht interessant aus...ich bin nur mal gespannt ob das Konzept kompatible zu aktuellen Motherboards ist. Der Kühler scheint ja verhältnismäßig breit und vor allem rund zu sein. Das könnte unter Umständen Probleme machen. Was auch noch unbekannt ist, wie der Kühler die Zirkulation im Gehäuse beeinträchtigt. Ist auf jeden Fall gut zu wissen, dass es noch Innovationen auf dem Gebiet gibt, auch wenn mir schnell rotierende Metallplatten ein wenig suspekt sind und der Hersteller dringend ein Schutzgitter drüber packen muss, sonst wird es nicht lange dauern und er wird sich vor Klagen (vor allem aus den USA) nicht mehr retten können.

Mfg


----------



## xSunshin3x (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Genau. Und nach 3 Minuten des Videos meint er auch, dass nach ein paar Sekunden der Kühlkörper abhebt (er führt das dann fort mit -->geringerer Widerstand --> höhere Umdrehungen --> mehr Cooling) aber dann kann ja gar keine Wärme mehr geleitet werden.

Was mir auch noch auffällt. Das ganze geht wohl nur ordentlich wenn das Teil auch horizontal liegt, zwecks Wärmeabgabe etc. Funktioniert dann in normalen PCs schonmal nicht.

Und den Finger möchte ich bei 2000 RPMs auch nicht in das Stück Eisen halten.. :/


----------



## joffal (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*



Allwisser schrieb:


> habe mir jetzt nicht das ganze video angeguckt aber die sache hat doch einen haken.
> 
> wie will man effizient die wäre vom die (statische fläche) auf die rotierende fläche übertragen?
> 
> es muss ja einen unterbrochenen zwischenraum geben, der bewegung ermöglicht, und damit geht ein signifikanter wärmeleitfaktor flöten...


 
Also ich habe das jetzt so verstanden, dass die da eine ganz dünne Luftschicht zwischenhaben. Da könnte man z.B. noch optimieren und eine Flüssigkeit nehmen, aber dann muss das ganze natürlich dicht sein, und der motor muss mehr Energie aufwenden etc. also ne Luftschicht ist vielleicht garnichmal so doof dann.


----------



## exa (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Was mir auch noch auffällt. Das ganze geht wohl nur ordentlich wenn das Teil auch horizontal liegt, zwecks Wärmeabgabe etc. Funktioniert dann in normalen PCs schonmal nicht.



hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht...


----------



## Kleebl00d (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

boar, im ersten moment dachte ich: geile idee!
aber dann kamen die, bereits angesprochenen, großen fragezeichen:

 - wir soll da die wärmeübertragung funktionieren? entweder, es gibt eine groß kontakfläche zwischen platte und kühler/lüfter --> wärmeübertragung ist gut, es gibt aber auch irrsinnige reibung (2000 U/min ), was mit lärm und abnutzung einhergeht, oder es ist eine flüssigkeit o.ä. dazwischen, dann ists zwar ruhiger, aber es findet keine vernünftige wärmeübertragung zwischen chip und kühler statt (wobei der herr sich mich 150 watt ja keine einfache region zum wildern ausgesucht hat)

 - wie es aussieht, kommt das ding ja ohne (steck-)verbindung (o.a.) zwischen kühler und platte aus --> funktioniert das also nur im waagerechten? (das wär ja mal richtig fail )

 - warum schmeißen die da nicht mit absoluten zahlen um sich? nur so ein nebulöses 'more than 10 [?] times' effizienter (in was?). normalerweise kann man sich bei sowas vor 'up to 20°C cooler than XYZ' nicht retten... ^^°

also mal schauen, was sich da noch entwickelt; die idee an sich finde ich ja irre fetzig


----------



## Ein_Freund (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Also ich persönlich, kann den hochfrequenten Ton dieses Kühlers weniger leiden, als das brummen von den Standardvarianten.


----------



## Zero_Cube (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

http://prod.sandia.gov/techlib/access-control.cgi/2010/100258.pdf


> FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS
> 
> Principles of Operation
> *Q: Is the thermal resistance of the air gap region large enough to be a problem?*
> ...


----------



## Timmynator (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Da oben stehen die Antworten auf alle gestellten Fragen.

Was mich interessieren würde ist, ob die das schon mit verschiedenen Materialien probiert haben. Bisher scheint es ja nur Alu zu sein, anscheinend ist die Wärmeabgabe bei der hohen Umdrehungszahl ausreichend. Die Frage ist, ob und wenn ja, wieviel besser Kupfer bei denselben RPM fahren würde...


----------



## Zero_Cube (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Da oben stehen die Antworten auf alle gestellten Fragen.
> Die Frage ist, ob und wenn ja, wieviel besser Kupfer bei denselben RPM fahren würde...





> Copper is 60% more thermally conductive than aluminum but it only yields 1-3C lower temps in CPU heatsinks.



Source


----------



## Conqi (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*



Ein_Freund schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich, kann den hochfrequenten Ton dieses Kühlers weniger leiden, als das brummen von den Standardvarianten.


 
Wie in dem Video gesagt und gezeigt macht das Ding selber kaum Geräusche, das ist der Motor. Das soll später noch verbessert werden.


----------



## Hleothoron (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Interessantes Konzept. Wegen der hohen Verletzungsgefahr wohl eher was für industrielle Anwendung statt dem heimischen PC. Andererseits, mit einer Ummantelung aus Metall sicher auch als Mixer zu gebrauchen


----------



## 10203040 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Perfekt um an heißen Sommertagen sein Eis zu zerhacken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*



Zero_Cube schrieb:


> http://prod.sandia.gov/techlib/access-control.cgi/2010/100258.pdf


 
2 K schlechtere Temperaturen allein durch die Bauform (laut Hersteller!), dazu die dramatisch verkleinerte Oberfläche und hochgradig beschränktes Silent-Potential, weil eine Mindestdrehzahl erforderlich ist, damit das Lager überhaupt funktioniert.
Ich bin weiterhin skeptisch...


----------



## Rico-3000 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

also ich finde das konzept ja recht intressant... mal sehen was er für kühlergebnisse bringt wenn er mal im praxistest auf ner cpu sitzt... 
(Kommt das hohe pfeifen was man im video hört von der aufnahme oder ist das tatsächlich der kühler??? wenn das vom kühler kommt und sich das nicht ändert, fällt der kühler für mich flach...)


----------



## L-man (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

ich habe immer noch nicht verstanden wie der Wärmeübergang von statten gehen soll? Wenn zwischen der fest stehenden Grundplatte und dem Impeller eine Luftschicht ist kann das ja kaum richtig funktionieren da Luft ja nunmal ein sehr guter Isolator und schlechter Wärmeleiter ist.


----------



## n3rd (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

In meinen Augen, stellt diese "Erfindung" nichts neues dar, bzw. nichts was einem guten Turmkühler Konkurrenz machen könnte,
da der Kühler ehe max. bei 100%igen Effizienz nur die Raumtemperatur erreichen kann. Dieser Fakt lässt mich über die in der Überschrift 
erwähnter 30-ig Fachen nur stutzen?!?! WTF? 0 Kelvin???
Auch wenn ein Patent vorliegen sollte, ist es ehe Murks! Wie Prof immer zu sagen pflegt: " Wer weiß, der schweigt... wer ahnungslos ist, der schreit.".


----------



## Skysnake (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Erst mal danke für die FAQ's 

Also die haben da einen 0.001" Spalt, was ca 0.0254 mm entspricht. Wenn ich da mal schnell auf Wikipedia nachschauen, dann komm ich auf folgende Werte:

lambda_Luft = 0,0261 W/(m*K)

Damit kommen wir dann bei 2,54*10⁻5 m und einer Fläche von 1m² auf folgenden Wärmestrom pro Kelvin. 

Q^punkt=lambda * A/l * delta_T
-> Q^Punkt = 0.0261W/(m*K) *1m²/2,54*10⁻⁵m* delta_T = 1028 W/K

Wenn man sich mal Wärmeleitpaste anschaut, dann kommt man ca auf folgende Werte:
lamba_Paste <=10W/(m*K)
Wemm wor also den gleichen Wärmestrom haben wollen, gilt folgendes:

Q^Punkt/delta_T=1028 W/K=lambda_Paste * A/l=10W/(m*K) * 1m²/l
-> l = 9,73*10⁻³m
Also grob 1 cm dürfte die Wärmeleitpaste dick sein, damit wir den gleichen Wärmestrom wie mit dem Luftspalt hätten 

Wie ich vermutet habe, kann es das absolut nicht sein....

Da werden ganz eindeutig noch Konfektion usw. berücksichtigt, damit man die Wärme abgeleitet bekommt...

Damit werden die Finnen oben aber relativ sinnfrei, es sei denn, Sie schaffen durch den relativ hohen Durchmesser der Scheibe, das genug Teilchen stoßen und damit Wärme transportieren...

Man könnte sich da aber echt schon fast überlegen, die Finnen oben komplett weg zu lassen und nur noch zwei Scheiben rotieren zu lassen. Ist halt ne Scheibenpumpe dann. 

Also ein größerer Durchmesser wird vermutlich mehr bringen als oben mehr Finnen. Auch mal interessant


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Ich will das Ding nicht im Gehäuse ham. Imo wird hier mit einem E-Magneten gearbeitet, wenn der kein Saft mehr hat fliegt mir dann dass Ding im Gehäuse rum. gefährlich. Sollte das ein normaler Magnet sein, ok.


----------



## exa (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*



> Q: Can the device be mounted in any orientation?
> A: Yes—the air bearing assembly is held together by magnetic attraction (between the stator and permanent-magnet rotor).



ja suppa, und Gravitation ist bei Magnetismus scheißegal... ganz ehrlich: da müssen schon heftige magnetische Kräfte wirken, um die Gravitaion irrelevant zu machen, die will ich eig nicht in meinem PC haben...


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*



Allwisser schrieb:


> habe mir jetzt nicht das ganze video angeguckt aber die sache hat doch einen haken.
> 
> wie will man effizient die wäre vom die (statische fläche) auf die rotierende fläche übertragen?
> 
> es muss ja einen unterbrochenen zwischenraum geben, der bewegung ermöglicht, und damit geht ein signifikanter wärmeleitfaktor flöten...


 
Nein!


----------



## Skysnake (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*



exa schrieb:


> ja suppa, und Gravitation ist bei Magnetismus scheißegal... ganz ehrlich: da müssen schon heftige magnetische Kräfte wirken, um die Gravitaion irrelevant zu machen, die will ich eig nicht in meinem PC haben...


 
Ähm dir ist schon klar, dass die Gravitation VERDAMMT schwach ist  Das ist ne langreichweitige Kraft. Deswegen reichen ja schon sehr kleine Magnete, um etwas hoch zu heben, sofern man halt mal dran ist...


----------



## Ryle (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Das Ding wird wegen der horizontalen Lage und seiner Kompaktheit wohl eher in Server Racks Sinn machen. Vor allem da dort auch nur die Wärme weg muss und Drehzahlen wie auch Lautstärke eher zweitrangig ist. 
Mich würde allerdings interessieren in wiefern die Technik nun besser oder effizienter sein soll als Wasser- oder Luftkühlung. Wasserkühlungen können weitaus kompakter ausfallen und konventionelle Luftkühlung macht zumindest in normalen PCs doch ihren Job und ist ausreichend.


----------



## theping (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Na wenn da mal nicht viel Geld in heiße Luft verwandelt wurde... seh das Konzept eher skeptisch. 
In der Industrie ist die Lautstärke i.d.R. egal, weil es in der Produktion eh laut ist, da werden eher gute Ohrstöpsel für die Belegschaft gekauft. 
Ausserdem ist der Kühler in industriellen Anlagen vermutlich die aller, aller, allerletzte Geräuschquelle.
Für einen 0815-Office-PC ist das Konzept offensichtlich viel zu umständlich und teuer. 
Für den Consumerbereich ist der Mixer vermutlich nicht performant genug wie oben schon ausgerechnet wurde.
Und das beste ist: 
Selbst ein nicht rotierender Kühlerkörper ist so leise wie die rotierende Scheibe (ohne piependen und low-noise-brushless Motor) da. Mit genug Heatpipes vermutlich auch um einiges besser.

Aber immerhin, zwei Lizenzen wurden schon verkauft...


----------



## n3rd (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Leute-Leute-Leute!
Halt mit dem blödsinnigen Schnack! Ich habe die Lösung für das Problem, bezüglich des Magnetismus ( Position des Lüfters und Antrieb ), genauso 
wie die Wärmeübergabe gefunden!!!! *bin stolz auf mich* 
Wir packen den Kühlkörper, den die Firma da uns präsentiert hat ganz normal mit WLP auf die CPU ( wohlgemerkt ohne den Magnetantrieb... dieser ist bei meiner Lösung überflüssig ... sieht also wie ein NoFan - Kühllösung aus! ). Nun nehmen wir die Waschmaschiene von Mutti auseinander und bauen den Antrieb für die Wäschetrommel hinten am Mainboard fest! Das Gute daran ist, wenn es eine vernünftige Waschmaschine war, hat man sogar die Option des Öko-Betriebs - für den Geldbeutel + Silentfanatiker bzw. für die Hardcoreoverclocker die dauer 15 min Kurzwaschgang-Option. Die Waschmaschinen aus dem Waschsalon, apropos,  wo man Münzen rein werfen muss, hat sich bereits Apple patentiert. Die peripheren Geräte werden via Bluetuth angesteuert. Noch Fragen?


----------



## sipsap (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

...und wenn man nicht lesen kann und/oder die geistigen kapazitäten nicht ausreichen um die bereit gestellte pdf zu verstehen kann man hier ja immer noch dünnes labern

bildung tut nicht weh!


----------



## DJTuning (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*



n3rd schrieb:


> Leute-Leute-Leute!
> Halt mit dem blödsinnigen Schnack! Ich habe die Lösung für das Problem, bezüglich des Magnetismus ( Position des Lüfters und Antrieb ), genauso
> wie die Wärmeübergabe gefunden!!!! *bin stolz auf mich*
> Wir packen den Kühlkörper, den die Firma da uns präsentiert hat ganz normal mit WLP auf die CPU ( wohlgemerkt ohne den Magnetantrieb... dieser ist bei meiner Lösung überflüssig ... sieht also wie ein NoFan - Kühllösung aus! ). Nun nehmen wir die Waschmaschiene von Mutti auseinander und bauen den Antrieb für die Wäschetrommel hinten am Mainboard fest! Das Gute daran ist, wenn es eine vernünftige Waschmaschine war, hat man sogar die Option des Öko-Betriebs - für den Geldbeutel + Silentfanatiker bzw. für die Hardcoreoverclocker die dauer 15 min Kurzwaschgang-Option. Die Waschmaschinen aus dem Waschsalon, apropos,  wo man Münzen rein werfen muss, hat sich bereits Apple patentiert. Die peripheren Geräte werden via Bluetuth angesteuert. Noch Fragen?


 

es geht auch etwas besser, pflanz einfach nen motor vom Dremel rein, das Große ABER ist die Lautstärke die enstehen kann bei 35.000 RPM^^

Und wenn möglich, nehmt denn eins wo auch die Drehzahl reguliert werden kann


----------



## lenne0815 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Letztendlich laeuft das ganze konzept rein von der effiziens her betrachtet doch auf was anderes hinaus; kann das rotationsprinzip mit seinen laut video nicht vorhandenen "toten" stellen sein eigenes luftpolsterlager ausgleichen ? 
Fuer kaeufer so einer technik sind voellig andere Dinge wichtig, z.b. ein kaum verdreckender luefter is ein richtig guter selling point, auch bei 30% weniger waermeabfuhr, ich will garnicht wissen was allein in deutschland taeglich an "mediamarkt" rechnern verreckt weil niemand auf die idee kommt die mal zu reinigen ( ich habe schon boeses gesehen  )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie ich vermutet habe, kann es das absolut nicht sein....
> 
> Da werden ganz eindeutig noch Konfektion usw. berücksichtigt, damit man die Wärme abgeleitet bekommt...
> 
> Damit werden die Finnen oben aber relativ sinnfrei, es sei denn, Sie schaffen durch den relativ hohen Durchmesser der Scheibe, das genug Teilchen stoßen und damit Wärme transportieren...



Du hast einen Abstand im µm Bereich zwischen einer stehenden und einer mit mehreren 1000 U/min drehenden Scheibe. So große Scherkräfte und Verwirbelungen dürften Konduktion belanglos werden lassen - und direkt an den Lamellen wirst du sie nicht hinbekommen.



> Also ein größerer Durchmesser wird vermutlich mehr bringen als oben mehr Finnen. Auch mal interessant



Man könnte es mit ringförmigen, ineinander greifenden Strukturen auf den Platten versuchen. Steigert zwar die Anforderungen an die Fertigungspräzision enorm - aber auch die zur Verfügung stehende Oberfläche.


----------



## NCphalon (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

und wenn man das ding auf einem flüssigmetallfilm schwimmen lässt?


----------



## exa (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ähm dir ist schon klar, dass die Gravitation VERDAMMT schwach ist  Das ist ne langreichweitige Kraft. Deswegen reichen ja schon sehr kleine Magnete, um etwas hoch zu heben, sofern man halt mal dran ist...


 
ist aber schon ein Unterschied, ne Münze mit nem Magneten anzuheben, oder einen 500 gramm schweren, geformten Alluminium Block mit einer Genauigkeit von weit unter einem mm auf Bahn zu halten...

Schon normale Lüfter haben da so ihre Problemchen, und da ist die bewegte Masse weit niedriger...


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Also sowohl mit als auch ohne Motor kommts mir noch recht laut vor.
Ansonsten hätte ich wohl angst das sich der block irgendwann mal löst und durch mein gehäuse fräst


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*



NCphalon schrieb:


> und wenn man das ding auf einem flüssigmetallfilm schwimmen lässt?


 
Hat man das Problem, dass Flüssigmetall dauerhaft an Ort und Stelle zu halten und man ist sehr eingeschränkt, was die Materialwahl angeht. Reibung könnte auch ein Themen werden.




exa schrieb:


> ist aber schon ein Unterschied, ne Münze mit nem Magneten anzuheben, oder einen 500 gramm schweren, geformten Alluminium Block mit einer Genauigkeit von weit unter einem mm auf Bahn zu halten...
> 
> Schon normale Lüfter haben da so ihre Problemchen, und da ist die bewegte Masse weit niedriger...


 
Die Magnete müssen den Rotor nur halten. Die Führung übernimmt das Luftpolster.


----------



## MG42 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also sowohl mit als auch ohne Motor kommts mir noch recht laut vor.
> Ansonsten hätte ich wohl angst das sich der block irgendwann mal löst und durch mein gehäuse fräst


 
Warum ist da niemand auf die Idee gekommen, den kompletten Rechner inclusive verbauten Grafikkarten mit ung. 1,2k U/Min um sich selbst rotieren zu lassen


----------



## Bestia (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Aluminium-> Magnet... merkste was?


----------



## Kraizee (29. Juni 2012)

Bestia schrieb:


> Aluminium-> Magnet... merkste was?


 Als hätte ein NE-Metall schon mal jemanden aufgehalten  Kloppen wir einfach ne mikrometer-"dicke" Schicht Kupfer unten dran und schon schwebt der Shit! Aber dann bitte mit Führung, sonst wird ein UFO draus: *PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFIIIIIIIIIIIIIIUUUUU* 



MG42 schrieb:


> Warum ist da niemand auf die Idee gekommen, den kompletten Rechner inclusive verbauten Grafikkarten mit ung. 1,2k U/Min um sich selbst rotieren zu lassen


 Triff mal bei 1.200U/min den Slot vom BluRay-Laufwerk


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

So würde der Kühler aber - zumindest in Deutschland - nie eine TÜV-Zulassung kriegen - die Verletzungsgefahr wäre einfach zu hoch.
Es müßte eine Art Käfig herumgebaut werden.
Dann könnte es aber sein das die Lautstärke steigt.


----------



## Skysnake (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Nur unerheblich. Die haben im Video ja auch einen Käfig drum rum bei manchen Aufbauten. Das würde schon gehen ohne größere Probleme.

Ich seh eher den Motor als großes Problem für den Heimbereich an. Der ist ja praktisch die einzige relevante Lärmquelle. Wenn man aber bedenkt, was mit Gegenschall möglich ist durch Auslöschung, so lässt das hoffen. Das wäre dann schon ein recht cooler Kühler 

OMG was ein Wortspiel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Wenn die Behauptungen von Sandia stimmen, dann soll das Ding ja energieeffizienter sein, als herkömmliche Lösungen - also weniger Motorstärke benötigen, als Lüfter auf herkömmlichen Kühlern.
Es sollte wohl kein Problem sein, einen schwächeren Motor leiser zu machen.

(ganz abgesehen davon, dass mir bei einer ordentlichen Wicklung nicht bekannt wäre, wie ein hochdrechender Motor als solcher Geräusche verursachen soll. Geräuschquellen sind entweder das schlechte Lager -angeblich hier ja geräuschlos/perfekt- oder Vibrationen durch schlechte Auswuchtung des Rotors -da hier keine erhöhten Fertigungskosten anfallen sollen, hat Sandia wohl ein Wundermittel für perfekt ausgewuchtete Riesenaluklötze-, aber nicht durch den elektromagnetischen Antrieb als solches)


Größere Bedenken hätte ich da schon bei diesem riesigen Radiallüfter mit einer Vielzahl von Kanten und der Grenzschichtminimierung durch Verwirbelung und Beschleunigung als sein Markenzeichen bewirbt. Aber angeblich soll das Konzept an sich ja leiser sein, als kann das wohl keine Lärmquelle sein 


Bezüglich Absicherung gegen Verletzungen: Da reicht einfaches Gitter, wie bei bisherigen Lüftern oder man montiert einfach eine Abdeckung oben auf den Lamellen (Strömungstechnisch eh keine schlechte Idee, um Vermischung von Ab- und Zuluft zu erschweren). Interesanter wäre da schon der Schutz der restlichen Hardware, denn schnelldrehende, schwere Objekte repräsentieren eine gewisse Menge gespeicherter Energie, die sie an ihrer Umgebung auslassen, wenn sie mal vom Lager hüpfen. (Zentrifugen kommen z.T. mit dutzende Kilo schweren Gusseisenmänteln daher, damit der Rotor im Worst Case nicht einmal quer durchs Gebäude fliegt, sondern sich an seinem Behältniss austoben kann. Zugegebenermaßen gehts da auch um höhere Drehzahlen und Gewichte)


----------



## Skysnake (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Das wäre nicht nur keine schlechte Idee, sondern ist meines Wissens nach sogar Vorschrift, damit das Ding überhaupt durch den TÜV/GS kommt.

Die Ummantellungen solcher Gerätschaften müssen immer so ausgelegt sein, dass Sie bei einem Schaden die Trümmerteile so auffangen können, dass Sie keine Gefahr mehr darstellen für den Nutzer. Das sollte hier aber schon relativ einfach dadurch gehen, das man eben noch ein Gehäuse darum hat. Das müsste halt eventuell mit einem "Tot"-Schalter ausgestattet werden, so dass das Ding nicht funktioniert, wenn das Gehäuse offen ist 

Was Ruyven da sagt ist auch absolut richtig. Die Energie die man in einer Rotation speichern kann ist extrem! Bei uns an der Uni meinte wohl vor einigen Jahren mal einer, er müsse beim abschalten einer Turbomolekularpumpe scheise bauen.... Ende der Geschichte war, dass der gesamte Vakuumsversuch, ich schätze mal so mindestens 50kg, einmal quer durch den Raum geflogen ist... Tja zum Glück stand niemand im Weg....


----------



## Redbull0329 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sandia-Kühler: Rotierender Lüfter fertig für die Lizenzierung - Video zeigt Lüfter im Einsatz*

Habe gerade was interessantes über die Sandia National Laboratories gefunden... 



> Die Sandia National Laboratories (SNL) sind eine Forschungs- und Entwicklungseinrichtung des US-Energieministeriums mit zwei Standorten in Albuquerque, New Mexico und Livermore, Kalifornien. Die Hauptaufgabe besteht im Entwickeln, Herstellen und Testen der nicht-nuklearen Komponenten von Nuklearwaffen. Zudem entwickelte das SNL suborbitale Raketen wie die Strypi und STARS, die zur Systemerprobung von ballistischen Waffen- und Raketenabwehrsystemen dienen.


----------

